# Fightback against Fight Bac?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My perfect and amazing, never gives me a tussel over anything (LOL) FF doe has started to give me fits about getting on the stand to be milked. The thing is when she is being milked she stands there quietly, eyes half closed and doesn't seem to mind in the least! However, bring out the fight bac and she gets squirmy. Do you think that she might hate it so much that she is now fighting the stand? And if so, what should I do???


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have one like that..She stands awesome for milking but dances everywere when I stray her teats. She's a week and a half fresh and has hated the Fight Bac since the first time I've sprayed her, but doesn't act up at all when I milk her even though she knows it's coming. If your doe starts getting antsy before you're done milking, maybe you should use an udder wipe or warm water or something instead of Fight Bac...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My does don't like the Fight Bac either.... they get used to it after awhile but until they do they jump all over when I attempt to spray them.....


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

It is funny that you posted about this because this is something I've considered a lot. We helped milk at another farm last year quite a bit and they use Fight Bac and all of their goat were very difficult to milk. I thought maybe it was due to the Fight Bac as it seemed liked they were even worse when we got done milking. So due to that we decided not to use it. We wash our does udders with warm, antibacterial, soapy water before and after milking and they don't mind being milked at all, each of them has nice milk stand manners, even our first freshener. I don't know if it has anything to do with how they are sanitized or not.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My doe has been awesome when being milked, its is JUST when she sees the fight bac that she acts up a little. The biggest issue is now she is not wanting to get on the stand and it has become an "issue" lol! but once she is up there she acts just fine until the fight bac comes out  

I didn't spray her this morning, and tonight was less of a battle than before. So I am really thinking it is the fight bac that she is wanting to avoid . . . I might need to find a different solution.

I have also noticed that her teats have been dry, but tonight after not using it this morning she was softer so it may be just to harsh


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use FightBac on all of mine and have no problems. It does say on the bottle that it "chills the teat" so maybe some goats don't like the chilling part of it. Chlorhexidine is pretty soft on skin, I use a solution of it as a pre-wash. If you ever get it on your hands it feels very silky and smooth. I can imagine some goats may have extra sensitive skin or maybe she is slightly allergic to it.

When I go to spray them though, I always touch their belly with my other hand so they are more aware that something is going to be touching them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well my solution is pretty simple ... I dont actually spray their teats after milking. The only one i do is my saanen when she has a bout of mastis which she is prone to, then i will dip her teats in warm water and iodine but generally i dont wash, wipe or spray udders either before or after milking.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK I am fairly certain now after 2 days of not using it that the issue has been the fight bac. Het teats are MUCH softer, she is losing her fight reflex again , and she is actually giving me more milk, 1 & 1/4 c more! I think that Fight bac just will not work for this doe . . .


----------

